# Riza and siblings



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Wanted to share some photos of Riza and her last three siblings that I have ^_^ Two babies have gone home. They turned 12 weeks old yesterday

Marcato's Unchain My Heart "Riza"


















Marcato's Lonely Avenue "Hughes"


















Marcato's What'd I Say "Olivier"


















Marcato's Mess Around "Pinako"


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Puppies! I can't critique because I don't know much about conformation, but their little faces are cute! How do you have the energy for four puppies? I'd be done for!


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

Can we see latest pics??

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------

